# cheesecake sopapia w/jalap glaze



## got14u (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks to doctor phreak I made these tonight
I sauteed some apples in brown sugar and butter and topped it with jalapeno jelly at the end....I have not cut in to it yet but oh my god i think it is going to be stellar ! if you want the original recipe the link will be at the bottom...again thanks doctor phreak
apples slice

apples after sauteed in brown sugar and butter. I drained off the liquid and added to the cream cheese mixture

whipped up and ready to spread

first layer

cream cheese spread out and then the apples


out of the oven after 20 minutes in the convection

back in for 3 minutes with the jalapeno jelly spread on top with a little butter

I will have sliced pics in about a hour. thank for lookin

http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## got14u (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok I couldn't wait. Here is a sliced pic...these things are GREAT !


----------



## miamirick (Apr 1, 2010)

that looks killer, just dinner rolls on the bottom and top layer then cream cheese and apples in the middle cant wait to try it


----------



## chefrob (Apr 1, 2010)

great idea!


----------



## got14u (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys it is by far a KEEPER for sure.....quick and easy


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

You just woke up my sweet tooth with this one, good job


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice tweak using the cream cheese to a classic dish. My compliments to you my friend.... and points too.


----------



## got14u (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks greenhornthanks rich


----------



## caveman (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2010)

Great post - That one is going into the recipe file for sure


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the idea and it sounds and looks really good too. Thanks again


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 1, 2010)

again got14u
i still think yours is better than my wifes but dont tell her ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




never did post that recipe over here might need to do that.....


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

I love the ideas and recipes you post, great stuff.


----------



## got14u (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone and especially to doctor phreak for the recipe....these would be great to take to a pot-luck or something. You can make it the day before and have them really chilled for consumption..lol


----------



## treegje (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow excellent job


----------

